# Great tip



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I picked a guy up last night at a hotel. Took him to a bar that was literally only about a 1/2 mile from his hotel. 
Anyway, fare was $2.80 and he gave me a $6.00 tip! Nice! This was Uber.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Kater Gator said:


> I picked a guy up last night at a hotel. Took him to a bar that was literally only about a 1/2 mile from his hotel.
> Anyway, fare was $2.80 and he gave me a $6.00 tip! Nice! This was Uber.


Did you have a sign up or did he just give you it?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kater Gator said:


> I picked a guy up last night at a hotel. Took him to a bar that was literally only about a 1/2 mile from his hotel.
> Anyway, fare was $2.80 and he gave me a $6.00 tip! Nice! This was Uber.


I got a 40.00 tip on a 10 ride last trip of tje night. Also 7, 10, 5, and 2 cans of red bull 12Oz and a 16Oz (~$7) so about $70 in tips tonight on 8 rides for $60 ....

Last night 13 rides, one $3 tip.

It's weird some nights almost everyone tips... some nights almost no one tips.

Wait till you get a 100.00 I kept my first 100 dollar tip for months!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I got a 40.00 tip on a 10 ride last trip of tje night. Also 7, 10, 5, and 2 cans of red bull 12Oz and a 16Oz (~$7) so about $70 in tips tonight on 8 rides for $60 ....
> 
> Last night 13 rides, one $3 tip.
> 
> ...


I don't get tips as consistently as you. I did get a 100 though. But the guy was nice and makes 300 k per year.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Kater Gator said:


> I picked a guy up last night at a hotel. Took him to a bar that was literally only about a 1/2 mile from his hotel.
> Anyway, fare was $2.80 and he gave me a $6.00 tip! Nice! This was Uber.


Where do you drive that your minimum take home ride is $2.80? I drive denver our minimum ride is $3.75.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> Where do you drive that your minimum take home ride is $2.80? I drive denver our minimum ride is $3.75.


3.75 before or after commission?



Dude.Sweet. said:


> Where do you drive that your minimum take home ride is $2.80? I drive denver our minimum ride is $3.75.


In South Florida a minimum fare is 3.30- 20% or 25 % =2.64 or 2.47. Rider pays $5.20-$1.90 booking fee.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> 3.75 before or after commission?
> 
> In South Florida a minimum fare is 3.30- 20% or 25 % =2.64 or 2.47. Rider pays $5.20-$1.90 booking fee.


Dang y'all that's peanuts tbh. Especially in Florida with the ac blowing, I went to college in Tampa so I know that has got to be low. Ours is $3.75 minimum after commission, denvers rider min is 7.95 , somehow uber manages to take their 25% and it turns into $3.75, uber math at its finest.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

To answer questions. I do not have a tipping sign.

I looked up the ride: it said the fare was $3.50, Uber fee was 0.70 and estimated payout was $2.80. I've been seeing much lower fares and I have never been told from Uber about any rate cuts. When I signed on, I was under the impression the lowest fare was $4.00 minimum. I drive in greater Seattle area.

Last night I had a very short ride where the fare was $4.98, Uber fee was $1.00 and my payout was $3.98. This couple asked me if I'd stop at a 7-11. I didn't care so I did; it was on the way to destination. They gave me an $8.00 tip because they were so happy I stopped at the 7-11.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I got a 40.00 tip on a 10 ride last trip of tje night. Also 7, 10, 5, and 2 cans of red bull 12Oz and a 16Oz (~$7) so about $70 in tips tonight on 8 rides for $60 ....
> 
> Last night 13 rides, one $3 tip.
> 
> ...


I have noticed the more surge the less the tips.


----------

